# Shocking Shoulders



## T_man (Mar 12, 2009)

Ever since as a kid, i've had a protruding bone in my AC joint that looks a bit like the one in this video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZkhRtj9lV...

But when it's being pushed up(so it sticks out most). It sticks out really bad and i've been going to the gym for just over a year, put on lots of muscle and worked my shoudlers and traps but it still shows. Furthermore, because the Clavicle is raised above the acromion, the muscles at the back of my shoulder dont grow to the top of my shoulder joint, just to the acromion bone. Also i've done lateral raises and they grow to the bottom of this bone that sticks out rather than to the top of it, so it sticks out regardless.

Is there anything i can do about it?? It feels like the bone is sticking out above the joint and is like "extra bone"


----------



## Malcom (Mar 12, 2009)

yo the video aint working


----------



## T_man (Mar 12, 2009)

YouTube - Acromioclavicular joint dislocation

actually, having looked at the video; it sticks out way more than that


----------



## P-funk (Mar 12, 2009)

so you had an AC joint sprain.

the sticking up happens because the capsule and ligaments of the AC joint are compromised.  there isn't much you can do, short of surgery to tighten the ligaments to get it to stay down.  but if you don't have pain with movement, then doctors wont do a surgery for you and it is a waste of your time and money.

patrick


----------



## Malcom (Mar 12, 2009)

omg that video got me scared, i do like 50kg dumbbells standing shoulders presses, shit if that happens to me i be fucked, erm i should start going easy.


----------



## Perdido (Mar 12, 2009)

My AC joint does the same thing. Popped it a long time ago. Looks allot worse than it is and doesn't effect anything I do.


----------



## T_man (Mar 13, 2009)

i dont think i sprained it because it's the same in both shoulders, although the right sticks out more.
i dont remember it causing any pain or discomfort but it clicks when i do lateral raises and sometimes shoulder press n that's slightly worrying


----------

